
Physics Projects Deflate for Lack of Helium-3 - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/diagnostics/physics-projects-deflate-for-lack-of-helium3/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=090910
======
wlievens
To the moon! We'll mine some there :-)

